# Ole red eyed Joe.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Noticed this story about Joe Biden. Looks like the rumors of health issues may hold some weight. He blew a blood vessel in his eye on stage. Scary that he is leading in the polls for being our next POTUS. Yeah I know it's just a poll.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...l-donald-trump-2020-us-election-democrats-spt


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Normal folks have people who love them and counsel them to stop engaging in unhealthy behavior. Democrats running for president are not normal. You don't need to do this, Joe.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The local radio talk shows are playing snippets from Biden making gaffe after gaffe. I know that the opposition always tries to make their opponent appear to be clueless or just a political fool. Having said that, I wonder why Biden allows himself to be taped if he knows he's having a bad day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Plastic straw bans, gun bans, the world ending in 10 years, red tattle tale laws, socialists, laws after laws after laws after regulations, taxes, taxes, taxes, illegals and free stuff, muslimes, lbgtq and bathroom confusion, white privilege, white man bad, orange man bad, white man pay more taxes, MS13 good, tear down statues, college nonsense etc etc etc...blah blah blah blah

Wake me when we return to Sanity.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sleepy Joe had another red eye incident in 2013 and has had at least two confirmed aneurysms in the past as well. He has some legit brain damage outside of that caused by being a lefty.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Wake me when we return to Sanity.


If you asked my dad what his big dream was, he's say that he wanted to run out of money and oxygen at the same moment.

But I'm ever hopeful about your observation on the world ending in ten years. The people in my lineage usually live to be around 90. I'll be 70 in a few months, and going to the gym regularly makes me look and act like a man in his early 50s.

Ergo, ten years from now I'll be 80 years of age. I'll still be viable and limber enough to watch the world burn and still be able to laugh. But unlike my dad, I'd like to run out of redheads and oxygen at the same moment...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Upfront I do like Joe. He is a fraud and a lies . he is a prefect Washington DNC insider. That has nothing to do with my impression his mind is faking. He has always been lost in the moment when speaking. What is going on now is a serious mental health threat many of us may face.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If Biden gets the nomination, and happens to win, the VP could end up in charge if he kicks the bucket. And these are some scary moonbats in contention for #2. Something to consider.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, I don't think he's a fraud, I think he just entered into "the twilight of life." For example, I'm starting to repeat myself all of the time. To that, I'm starting to repeat myself all of the time.

My big worry is that I'll start repeating myself all of the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, I don't think he's a fraud, I think he just entered into "the twilight of life." For example, I'm starting to repeat myself all of the time. To that, I'm starting to repeat myself all of the time.
> 
> My big worry is that I'll start repeating myself all of the time.


 He has been a fraud his enter political life.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> He has been a fraud his enter political life.


I'm more inclined to believe he's just a "politician." After all, when the the last time you heard a politician force you to accept expensive governmental policies against your will?

Well, no elected representative would do that unless he really wanted to lose the the next election. Additionally, his a libtard, and he might be saying the the exact thing that will get him elected among his local base.

One man's savior is another man's pirate. For example, I've read lots of stuff Sonny Barger supposedly said and I find it accurate--for my previous lifestyle.

Frankly, his handlers crunched the numbers and no matter how ridiculous he appears to us, I'll bet that 51% of voters in his area will fall in line.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe he is a model 101 infiltration unit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Joe doesn’t want this. He was pushed into it by the “moderate “ wing of the Party who are scared the leftists will kill the party.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe has always tried to portray himself as honest and pretty much stayed broke because he was in politics . he never made money off being in office. Well we know better he was very crafty at doing it and has done very well for the little work he has done.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Marica said:


> Normal folks have people who love them and counsel them to stop engaging in unhealthy behavior. Democrats running for president are not normal. You don't need to do this, Joe.


I don't think he really wants to run. I think he was pushed by the DNC and donors who have no faith in the other socialist bobble heads winning in a general election.


----------

